# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  E-Nable, non-profit organization, global community collaborating to make free 3d-printed prosthetic hands

## Airicist

Website - enablingthefuture.org

youtube.com/channel/eNABLEVolunteerCommunity

facebook.com/enablingthefuture

twitter.com/Enablethefuture

----------


## Airicist

Alex's Elbow Driven e-NABLE Arm! 

 Published on Oct 14, 2014




> Alex got his new elbow driven 3D printed e-NABLE arm this week and has been out testing it for us! Check out his progress in just mere days after getting his new device!

----------


## Airicist

Kieran’s Hand
July 7, 2015

Film by Charlie Nordstrom

----------


## Airicist

Bionic Hands: How 3D Printed bionic hands are changing lives

Published on Dec 14, 2015




> Bionic Hands: How 3D Printed bionic hands are changing lives
> 
> There are many reasons why 3D printed bionic hands (prosthetics) technology promises to be the way forward for physically unique people. The prosthetic-making process is a difficult one. In addition, it is an expensive process. 
> 
> The main benefits of 3D printed bionic hands include:
> 
> 1. Cost - 3D printed bionic hands (prosthetics) that costs only a few hundred dollars,and perhaps less than that.
> 
> 2. Speed – A 3D printed prosthetic limb can usually be made in a day. In comparison, it generally takes weeks or even months to produce and calibrate regular prosthetic limbs.
> ...

----------

